# Nice score of Pecan wood for smoker



## flash (Aug 25, 2009)

The other day while heading home, I spotted a nice limb down from a Pecan tree at a house not to far from mine. Didn't know who lived there, but being I usually raid all the Church sites as I head up to North Carolina each year to get my Pecan wood; thought it would be nice to find some locally and not mess up my wife's van. Turned out my neighbor knew who lived there and told me where he worked. I pulled into his business (welder) and he came out to greet me. He said he would be more than happy to give me the Pecan wood for the smoker, but said it's full sun and awful hot at my house, "how about some of this?" Took me around the corner of his shop and there was a 40 foot tall (atleast) Pecan tree with several small to medium branches all over the ground. "Workin in the shade is alot nicer!!" Boy got that right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I chainsawed up a bunch and headed to my neighbor with a nice table saw. I filled up 5- 5 gallon buckets of "ready to go" and some "green" Pecan wood. Outstanding. My wife is happy too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2009)

sweet score.


----------



## rivet (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Some guys have all the luck... good find Flash.


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Flash,
Congratulations on finding some Pecan wood. You don't live that far from me. I'm in Lecanto which is near Crystal River. I was thinking of planting some Pecan, Walnut and Sassafras trees. Right now I have growing on my property Pine, Sycamore, and Magnolia trees which are all terrible I hear for smoking wood. I didn't know it at the time but the Magnolia is related to the Pine tree and has that sap running through it. The Sycamores I hear are a soft wood and it burns too fast and gives off a bad taste? Anyway I have an acre at my residence and I'm thinking of planting some. Don't suspect you have seen any saplings around those Pecan trees starting to grow that I could Tran’s plant?? 
Any way good for you on your find.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Maybe one day we will meet!

Thomas


----------



## flash (Aug 26, 2009)

I wasn't paying attention, but will take a look next time I go by. Possible you can pop a couple of the Pecan nuts in the ground and see if they sprout??


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2009)

That sounds like a good score there flash. I hope you like the wood we do. I have a couple of friends that swear by that stuff.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 26, 2009)

Pecan is my favorite! Hard to come by here in the rocky mountains.


----------



## dropastone (Aug 26, 2009)

Man I've always wanted to try some pecan wood but it don't grow up here in my neck of the woods. I would like to get my hands on some alder too.


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2009)

i've been using it for a while now. Along with some of the cherry wood Piney supplied me with. I love it on Poultry the best


----------



## alx (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it on poultry as well.

Will be smoking a few hundred pounds of my red japs with it-never gets to smokey for a rub or adobo.

Great score..


----------



## fire it up (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome score Flash!
That was great the guy got you a spot in the shade with some good wood for the taking.


----------

